# Jerky pulling away in 1st and reverse?



## Cooter (Oct 24, 2020)

Hi all, so just getting used to this car, yea it's a few years old (2006) but been looked after and it's going in shortly for a check over and major service. Something I've noticed is that pulling away from standstill especially on a hill is that it jerks and almost feels like it's about to stall, similar thing in reverse. Not all the time but its frequent enough to concern me. Any ideas?


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

Manual gearbox or s-tronic (DSG)?


----------



## Cooter (Oct 24, 2020)

oops sorry, yes would help wouldn't it! S-tronic 3.2


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, These are the faults to look for when buying a S/H TT. 
Get the gearbox oil/filter replaced & hope it's not the mechtronic unit.
Hoggy.


----------



## Cooter (Oct 24, 2020)

Ok thanks, those things are being done. So at worst is the mechtronic unit a million quid?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Hopefully an oil/filter change may cure it otherwise this may help.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... c#p6642593
Hoggy.


----------



## Cooter (Oct 24, 2020)

That's great thanks, brilliant info. I'll update this thread once the oil/filter have been done in a couple of weeks. Meanwhile any other advice gratefully received.

This 2006 condor grey 3.2 will fly on for many years!


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

If you have a Quattro, get the Haldex fluid and filter replaced. And while they're back there, get the final drive fluid changed too. Fluids and filters are cheap insurance for the long term health of your vehicle.

With regards to the Haldex filter, If they tell you "_It doesn't have one_." print this out and show them -

*Haldex Service - Does it or Does it Not Include a Filter?*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1850793


----------



## pedracca (Dec 8, 2016)

Hello,

Give this a go:

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/6-Speed_Direct_Shift_Gearbox_(DSG/02E)

Mine did the same and this *helped a lot*. Now it will only jerk uphill in reverse.

If there is mechanical damage it won't do a thing, but if it is only a worn clutch pack it will help indeed. If you don't know what VCDS is try a specialist or Audi, if you go for a clutch pack change or mechatronic you are looking at more than 1k.


----------



## Cooter (Oct 24, 2020)

Thanks SwissJetPilot and pedracca.

The garage is doing my haldex and filter so all good there, and all other fluids/filters as well as a major service.

pedracca, will have a look at that, must admit I'm not too clued up with that sort of stuff though. How much was the thing you had done?


----------



## pedracca (Dec 8, 2016)

Cooter said:


> ...
> pedracca, will have a look at that, must admit I'm not too clued up with that sort of stuff though. How much was the thing you had done?


I did it myself with a 17 euro VagCom knockoff from aliexpress 

If you like the car and haven't heard of VagCom I highly recommend to learn the basics and buy a cheap VagCom cable. There are lots of cool and helpful things you can do with it. DSG clutches adjust procedure being one of them.

It may seem complicated at first but it isn't. Just read the instructions carefully and write down all the steps as a summary that you are confident with. That's how I did it (I'd share it but it is in spanish).

I can't tell for sure it will pay off, but in my case it was night and day. Hope it helps.


----------



## Joba87 (Jan 1, 2020)

A simple oil/filter change can definitely fix many issues, for me I had the dreaded blinking gear indicator in the dash which could've been a mechatronic. Just a trans oil change fixed it and has been going strong for 3 years since then.



pedracca said:


> Hello,
> 
> Give this a go:
> 
> ...


Is the clutch adaptation something that should be done as a preventive measure, if I know it definitely hasn't been done in years or ever?
My Stronic does have a whining noise in 3rd on the first shift when the engine is cold, wondering if this could be a sign of a worn clutch and if an adaptation would help?


----------



## andy mac (Jun 24, 2019)

pedracca said:


> Hello,
> 
> Give this a go:
> 
> ...


+1 to this.
I had an S-Tronic oil and filter change and it was jerky and hesitant until I did this using an OBDeleven.
It's silky smooth now with no hesitation.


----------



## pedracca (Dec 8, 2016)

Joba87 said:


> ...
> 
> Is the clutch adaptation something that should be done as a preventive measure, if I know it definitely hasn't been done in years or ever?
> My Stronic does have a whining noise in 3rd on the first shift when the engine is cold, wondering if this could be a sign of a worn clutch and if an adaptation would help?


I don't think it should be done on a period basis, I'd do it only if problems arise. But it really shouldn't hurt. This procedure is meant to be done when a mechatronic or clutch pack is changed, so the new bite points (pressures applied) are learnt by the unit. The rest of the time, the unit itself should account for the wear and adjust accordingly. But this adjustments may go off through time, or may take too long to adapt to a new driving style (new owner).

If there is a syncro whining but no jerkiness I doubt it would help, but as stated, if you already have the cable shouldn't hurt to try. I'd do it.

PS: I found this quite useful, if anyone is interested. The video from EE should be seen by every DSG owner :roll:

https://axleaddict.com/auto-repair/6-Sp ... ion-Faults


----------



## Cooter (Oct 24, 2020)

Sounds great but as a newbie to that sort of stuff I'm not sure I'd trust myself making sense of that Rosstech page. Is this something a audi specialist would know about and could do?

edit..actually after reading it a few more times I think it's becoming a bit clearer.


----------



## pedracca (Dec 8, 2016)

Cooter said:


> Sounds great but as a newbie to that sort of stuff I'm not sure I'd trust myself making sense of that Rosstech page. Is this something a audi specialist would know about and could do?
> ...


Audi has all the necessary tools, but I don't know if this is a procedure they will do for you outside a mechatronic unit or clutch pack change. If they are willing to help I suppose they will do. Another option would be an auto transmission specialist, they will probably be aware of this.


----------



## Cooter (Oct 24, 2020)

Thanks. Should have said an Audi independent place, would they be aware of this sort of stuff?


----------



## andy mac (Jun 24, 2019)

Cooter said:


> Thanks. Should have said an Audi independent place, would they be aware of this sort of stuff?


They should be, but if in doubt just ask them. Any good mechanic won't mind you asking questions.


----------



## Cooter (Oct 24, 2020)

Ok, so car has just returned from the indie specialist with major service done, gearbox oil/filter, haldex oil/filter done. General mechanical assessment by them was "very good condition and has been well looked after".

However, yes you guessed it, the jerky 1st/reverse gears are still there at running temperature. All fine with the engine cold but I'm beginning to dread any longer than 30min drives.

Rang a transmission specialist in Kent yesterday who was 99% sure it was the clutch at a cost of £1400. Strange for them to be that sure when on this thread alone there seems to be a number of potential solutions. I'm just not sure what route to take at this point other than the metal scrap yard!!


----------



## andy mac (Jun 24, 2019)

The transmission "specialist" in Kent is talking crap.

As already mentioned all it needs is someone with VCDS or OBDeleven to sort it out for you.


----------



## Cooter (Oct 24, 2020)

Yes thought as much myself, given what you lot have kindly told me about.

However, as simple and easy as this gearbox reset thing is to most, it's sounds quite daunting to me. The audi specialist that done all the servicing was great but didn't seem aware of any gearbox resets or available updates even after I pointed him in the Rosstech direction.

So anyone in Kent or nearby willing and able to do this that anyone here knows of?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Couple of options at least in terms of Forum support -

1.) Go to the Stickies *VAGCOM/VCDS Users* post and see if there's anyone near you with a VCDS who's willing to help.

2.) Buy yourself a VCDS and learn how to use it. If you plan staying with VAG vehicles it's very handy since the software is specific to VAG and updates are frequent and free from Ross-Tech. Someone in here who's done the adaptation should be able to walk you through it.

The other option is an OBDeleven, however I don't know if it has the Adaptation capability for this issue. It's pretty good for fault findings and code changes, but doesn't have nearly the capability of the VCDS for more in-depth diagnostics and Adaptations.

If unsure which is the right one for you, there are two good open-box write ups in the Knowledge Base on both the OBDeleven and VCDS. Like most things in life, when it comes to these two diagnostic tools, you get what you pay for.


----------



## Cooter (Oct 24, 2020)

Thanks for the letting me know about the vagcom thread, great site this, hopefully I'll find someone nearby to get this sorted. And I don't mind driving further away if I have to.


----------



## Cooter (Oct 24, 2020)

Ok, so cable purchased, software installed and been educating myself obsessively. Cables due in a couple of days so will report back when I'm done and my gearbox is like new again, hopefully.

also found this helpful short dsg settings vid, pretty sure this is what I'm going to be doing....


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Always worth looking through Ross Tech's "how to" videos to get familiar with the basics of VCDS - 
https://www.youtube.com/user/RossTechVCDS/videos

Charles the Humble Mechanic has some good ones too -


----------



## Cooter (Oct 24, 2020)

Thanks sjp, interesting stuff, some of that makes this gearbox reset look easy.

Actually, the clutch adaption section on the Rosstech instructions are confusing me slightly...does it mean enter either 062 or 067 or does it mean enter both?


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

I also have this problem before but only in 1st gear. Problem solved after doing DSG basic setting.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

oooft

I will upload a video of a VERY bad DSG and how a replacement mechatronic unit plus basic settings calms it down, but not fully. The clutch packs would need servicing in this instance for a completely smooth engagement.

DSG Basic settings is very easy to do. Literally hold the brake pedal down, click your way the basic settings and follow the instructions. Isn't there a section in this group where you can see who in a certain area has and will lend out a VCDS cable? This is the audi-sport database if that helps?


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Cooter said:


> Thanks sjp, interesting stuff, some of that makes this gearbox reset look easy.
> 
> Actually, the clutch adaption section on the Rosstech instructions are confusing me slightly...does it mean enter either 062 or 067 or does it mean enter both?


You can try one or the other. it doesn't matter if you enter the wrong one. only one measuring block will work.


----------



## pedracca (Dec 8, 2016)

Cooter said:


> Thanks sjp, interesting stuff, some of that makes this gearbox reset look easy.
> 
> Actually, the clutch adaption section on the Rosstech instructions are confusing me slightly...does it mean enter either 062 or 067 or does it mean enter both?


You must use the code that corresponds to your Control Module software version. If it is >= 800, then use 067. Use 062 otherwise.

Once you open the control module "02 Transmission" you'll find a screen similar to this:










There you can find the sw version.

Don't worry, it is a very simple process.

Just use the car until it is at operating temp, set it to park and press brakes, then go to "Control Module 2 (auto trans)", then "Basic settings - 04". Then loop through groups


061[/*]
060[/*]
062/067[/*]
068[/*]
065[/*]

You will here actuators and clunky noises, don't worry, this is how it actually works.

Shut down, wait and go for the test drive as described. Groups 063 and 069 are not needed in this scenario.


----------



## Cooter (Oct 24, 2020)

Thanks pedracca, that's great.

So I'm guessing the 63 and 69 are only needed if the mechatronic and/or gearbox has been replaced? If I do enter them will it mess things up?


----------



## pedracca (Dec 8, 2016)

Cooter said:


> Thanks pedracca, that's great.
> 
> So I'm guessing the 63 and 69 are only needed if the mechatronic and/or gearbox has been replaced? If I do enter them will it mess things up?


That's what I understand, as the full procedure described is meant for gearbox replacement. I suppose there must be some values that need to be defaulted when installing a new unit, specially those that interact with other modules. I am guessing this isn't needed if all the hardware is kept, but it is just a guess. I don't think it will harm anything if you go through them though, but in my own experiencie it wasn't needed. I didn't do them and in my case the difference was night and day.


----------



## Cooter (Oct 24, 2020)

Ok thanks.
Looking forward to a decent gearbox, mustn't get my hopes up too much though.


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

Cooter said:


> So I'm guessing the 63 and 69 are only needed if the mechatronic and/or gearbox has been replaced? If I do enter them will it mess things up?


Won't do any harm. Doing it only takes few seconds. You want the computer to think that a new mechatronic or gearbox was installed to put it on relearn mode.

Much better if you install a new DSG filter before doing basic setting. Let the filter soak on DSG fluid for few minutes to absorb oil before.


----------



## Cooter (Oct 24, 2020)

Thanks Wolves, had gearbox oil/filter as well as Haldex oil/filter last week so perfect timing for this I'm thinking.


----------



## andy mac (Jun 24, 2019)

Another thing to bear in mind... after you've done the reset/calibration, don't worry if it doesn't feel perfect immediately.

You should notice an improvement, but it improves more as you drive it.


----------



## NotTayyeb (Dec 14, 2019)

Not to be a negative nancy, but I had similar symptoms as you describe.. I had my gearbox serviced (gearbox has been serviced every 30k), and it was still a somewhat shaky. Had the basic settings done and it did make a difference after driving around a short while following the basic settings. However, the basic settings almost felt as if they were masking an issue - 3000 miles later, and the clunk is back and slightly worse too. Annoyingly, I'm starting to look towards the mech unit refurb path on my DSG :/


----------



## Cooter (Oct 24, 2020)

Fair point and sorry to hear about that, let us all know how you get on.

Yes I'm prepared for the worst but gearbox service and reset first then I'll see where I'm at.

Everything firmly crossed at this stage, reset will be happening in next few days.

Must say something I didn't mention earlier....during my long drive today the jerkiness seemed to be very mild compared with before and at times not there at all. Could the gearbox service I had last week be slowly improving things. I expected it to be an instant improvement on the first drive away from the garage but is this not the case?


----------



## Cooter (Oct 24, 2020)

So an update...
After my last post above things were indeed much the same, think I was fooled by the long motorway drive rather than driving around town.

Anyway, I did the dsg basic reset today and things have improved, yes smoother gear changing and less jerkiness which is great. Only jerking now is pulling away in 1st on very steep hills but reverse feels much the same. I was expecting more to be honest but with a 16 year old car it's probably the best result I'm going to get. So at the mo I'd say I'm 75% happy with the reset result and I'm very grateful to you lot on here. Would another reset be advisable because I may try another one in a couple of weeks?


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

At this point - if there's still DSG symptoms you would be wantint to do
- oil & filter change + basic settings
- clutch packs refresh
- mechatronic change/update


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

+1 *IPG3.6* - My STronic used to have a very slight 'thump' between 2nd and 3rd just as I passed 50-kph. After having the transmission, Haldex and final drive fluids/filters changed, it completely went away. Don't expect a VCDS code change or Adaptation to solve mechanical problems if you haven't physically replaced fluids and filters.


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

Cooter said:


> Only jerking now is pulling away in 1st on very steep hills but reverse feels much the same. Would another reset be advisable because I may try another one in a couple of weeks?


Try changing the hill assist setting on ABS adaptation. Try shifting from tip tronic to reverse several times.


----------



## Cooter (Oct 24, 2020)

Wolvez, thanks sounds interesting, but adjusting to what? and when exactly to do the shifting?

eta...actually I don't think I've got hill assist, do all mk2's have this?


----------



## NotTayyeb (Dec 14, 2019)

Cooter said:


> eta...actually I don't think I've got hill assist, do all mk2's have this?


Correct, not all mk2s have hill assist. If you look at the optional extras grid on your car (or put your VIN into MyAudi), it will tell you if you have it or not..

Or just look for code UG0 on your optional extras, thats what I have on mine which indicates I dont have hill assist.

"UG0 = Without hill hold control / hill descentcontrol / comfort driving assist"


----------



## Cooter (Oct 24, 2020)

andy mac said:


> Another thing to bear in mind... after you've done the reset/calibration, don't worry if it doesn't feel perfect immediately.
> 
> You should notice an improvement, but it improves more as you drive it.


ahh ok, so what sort of time scale we talking?

done another reset yesterday so that'll be my last for the meantime.


----------



## Cooter (Oct 24, 2020)

NotTayyeb said:


> Cooter said:
> 
> 
> > eta...actually I don't think I've got hill assist, do all mk2's have this?
> ...


Had a look and to confirm, no I don't have it.


----------



## pedracca (Dec 8, 2016)

Wolvez said:


> Cooter said:
> 
> 
> > Only jerking now is pulling away in 1st on very steep hills but reverse feels much the same. Would another reset be advisable because I may try another one in a couple of weeks?
> ...


I think what he was suggesting was turning it on through VCDS.

Have a look:

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1221106

Not the easiest modification though. I haven't tried it myself yet, but yours being a DSG should have the required CM (PR Code 1AT).


----------



## Cooter (Oct 24, 2020)

I was wondering that but I didn't want to ask what I though may have been a stupid question  .

Thanks for confirming that pedracca and thanks for that link, going to give that go.


----------

